# Beeny Box - - Fantastic



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

I think the heading says it all, fantastic product, wonderfull reception and down to earth genuine nice people thanks for a wonderfull unit.

Any one with storage problems should invest.

Rich Jones 

ps it obviously has more in it now ideal for wet / dirty leveling ramps etc


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*beeny box*

Hello sagedog

I had two put on my 590rl as was very pleased with the outcome as well. Even managed to match the locks to my existing keys.

Like you I would thoroughly recommend them to anyone short of space. wouldn't be without now.

bill


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Did you get your 10% Motorhome facts discount- See discounts forum.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

OOps forgot to ask but what the heck it was a first class job and I know it sounds like I have money to burn but I do not mind paying for a first class job. The old addage of *"A fair days pay for a fair days work*" comes to mind.

Again a big thanks to Paul and crew.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Ok so don't be coy, how much was it. I am interested and have thought about it for a long while now but the cost has always been the stumbling block. I like VFM and prefer to pay for a proper job than scrimp and regret, but I was suprised by the cost of those that I have seen, with the journey to the end of the country too, being a bit of astumbling block.
I suppose it is because I haven't seen one in the 'flesh' so to speak, only pictures on the website, I have not been able to judge whether it is VFM.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There's also an additional weight penalty. Anybody know what the average weight of the box and runners would be?


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

the weight issue is addressed on their web site.

regarding the discount, I was too coy about this and lost out. won't go into detail except to say "make sure you go knowing the price (also on web site) and any discounts available then make sure you get them when handed the final bill.

I didn't follow my own advice and got a first class job but was left feeling a bit miffed about the cost. my fault not theirs, they're in the business of making a living.

if I ever changed my vehicle and needed more space I'd certainly go back to them. the only thing is I'd have them done whilst on holiday down that way on holiday.

bill


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
My cousin recently had one of these beeny boxes fitted to his Autostratus, he thought it was fantastic, even with his near 700 mile round trip to get it fitted. However the outcome of this installation was that about a month later he went out and bought a Euramobil A class???
Darned expensive beeny box if you ask me :lol: :lol: 
Good luck with yours and it's good to hear that someone is happy with what they have bought, and the service they received.
Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, i suppose i'll have to be the one to try and balance the replies :roll: 

I had one fitted to my Nuevo (auto-sleepers are contracted to fit them as an optinal extra) and am less than impressed with it. Whenever it rains on a journey i always end up with about an inch of water in the bottom. In A/S defence they have fitted a leathercloth cover to the top to try and solve the problem but the water still gets in, their other solution is to drill a hole in the base to let the water out but thats not a solution in my book. The beenybox website states that their box is 95% watertight, i would put the figure closer to 25%.
In addition all the black paint on the exterior of the box flaked off.

Mine cost £395, an expensive leaky box in my opinion and i wouldn't have another.

There is another option called a genie drawer and some have commented thats its appears to be of better quality than the beeny box but i couldn't personally comment on that.

Sorry to be so negative.

pete.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

An inch of water in the bottom sounds about right for 95% watertight! 
Don't think Trading Standards could have them on that.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: at Dave
Hey this was on a motorhome not a boat :lol: :lol: 
Keith
Ps Now I understand why my cousin bought his Euramobil after installing the beeny box 8O 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats it, kick a man when he's down  

Its no laughing matter having to go through life with a soggy sidebox i'll have you know :roll: 

pete.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Do you have a contact for Genie Drawer, I understood that the only competition to Beeny box had gone to the wall?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Have a look here, Paul:
http://www.jhcaravan.com/
Not a very good website (no costs, for example).


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello. 

I did speak to jh caravans ref the genie box and would have gone to them because they are much closer to me. The only thing that put me off was the fact that they said they only done the fitting on certain days, tuesday & wednesday (I think). This made it difficult to fit in with my 12 hour shift pattern. They also had a long list of bookings at the time as well, which didn't help.

The chap I spoke to was very helpful, spending time answering all my questions in detail. Yes, I'd say they are well worth trying.

Regarding the "inch of water". In my case I've only had a few drops get in, nothing to worry about really. Only suggestions I have is to look and see whether an alloy splash guard has been fitted forward of the box to protect it from the wheel spray. And perhaps mud flaps may help.

Regards

bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Bill,

Yes i've got mudflaps fitted but i'll certainly consider the alloy splashguard.

Autosleepers are currently modifying the leathercloth cover though with a wraparound edge to it, so that may do the trick.

pete.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello sagedog.

I see from your photograph your box was installed under the washroom on your 590rl????

As a matter of interest, if your drainage pipes were re routed like mine, did it improve the flow rate from the bathroom sink? Mine was much better most of the time, on the odd occassion air gets trapped which slows the flow down a bit. Perhaps Swift could learn a lesson from Beeny Box on the routing of their piping.

In my case I had a second one put above the waste outlet which was the one going to be under the most pressure from spray of the rear wheel, but I there was no need to worry all has been well.

Regards

bill


----------



## lesjax (Jan 17, 2006)

*Beanie Boxes*

:?: Has any one an address or phone number for Beanie Boxes Please. Are they expensive?
We are thinking of purchasing a new motor home and would like some boxes fitted to store my husbands mobility scooter (it breaks down into bits)


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi lesjax

Have a look on their website http://www.beenybox.co.uk/

They are based at Camborne, Cornwall so you will not have far to travel, an excellent product but they are not cheap

Station Garage
Trevu Road
Camborne
TR14 7AE
Tel/Fax: 01209 711093
Mobile: 07831 670753


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Well, i suppose i'll have to be the one to try and balance the replies :roll:
> 
> I had one fitted to my Nuevo (auto-sleepers are contracted to fit them as an optinal extra) and am less than impressed with it. another.
> 
> pete.


Pete...was yours fitted and supplied by Beenybox in Camborne or an Autosleepers look-alike ? We have been delighted with ours, one of the best additions we have had. It has made so much difference not having to cram all the cables and hoses etc into a polythene box and carry it on the floor inside the MH . We've had no problems with leaks either. Beenybox custom make each box to fit and choose the best place to fit it.

If you are travelling down to Camborne specially they can provide you with a corner of the yard with a hook up and access to water to overnight. You don't even have to leave the van next day while the work is being done. We chose to do so as the railway station is only a few metres from the yard and there are frequent trains.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mine was supplied by beenybox for autosleepers to fit.

Autosleepers offer beenyboxes as an official factory fitted part, I think its in the brochure as an option at build.

They add a leathercloth cover to all their boxes as they are aware that they are 'not very waterproof' although they don't mention this before you buy of course

I've now had the 'official autosleeper mod' and they've drilled 2 holes in the bottom to let the water out :? 

Worst 395 quid i've ever spent.

pete.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peejay

Mine was supplied by beenybox for autosleepers to fit 

Herein lies the differing views of the product. We travelled to Cornwall, where our van was measured up and a box was made to fit " our van " from a flat sheet of metal, a bespoke item not one taken from a stock pile.
Autosleepers have ready made boxes supplied to them by Beenybox and fit them as best they can. Whilst on a visit to their service centre I have watched one of Autosleepers technicians struggling to fit one of these boxes as best he can. It was certainly not a made to measure item like ours was, hence the need for the Autosleepers leathercloth cover and drain holes. We have driven through the most foul weather imaginable and as yet have suffered no water ingress.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I see beenie boxes have started fitting two locks like the "Genie Box" have always done. Hope you all check that the bbs dont leak. We were saved that by someone steering us away from bboxes


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> I see beenie boxes have started fitting two locks like the "Genie Box" have always done. Hope you all check that the bbs dont leak. We were saved that by someone steering us away from bboxes


Looking on the BB web page the overwhelming majority of the boxes they fitted have 2 locks. Ours certainly has. One good thing about the locks ( apart from the fact, as mentioned earlier, that they use the same keys as other lockers on the van) is that the barrel sticks out if not locked. That means it is easy to do a quick check using the cab mirror, before driving off.

As to leaks I suggest that the evidence from postings to this forum alone points to the fact that they *do not * leak. Pete's seems to do so but this was not custom made for his van.

G


----------



## 94394 (May 1, 2005)

*BeenyBox*

FAO Peejay

Here at BeenyBox all of our boxes are custom built when the motorhome is in our workshop and fitted by our skilled engineers. due to the fact that we have now installed some 2500 boxes the finish and installation is somewhat near perfection.
We are deeply concerned about the problems you have had with your box, as we pride ourselves with our customer's complete satisfaction. We would therefore like the opportunity to rectify the problems you have with your installation by Auto-Sleepers, this is by no means criticizing the workmanship of the Auto-Sleepers technicians as they are renowned for their quality, by either refurbishing or replacing (which ever is required) you're BeenyBox free of charge. We would also like to offer you a night's accommodation and a meal at a local restaurant/hotel as a gesture of good will.

This is a gratuitous offer made without prejudice. Please contact us on 01209 711093 to arrange a convenient time.

Kind regards BeenyBox


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Wow .... now that is service! 8O =D> \/ =D>


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*B Box*

Still very happy with mine  may even get an extra fitted to put the new genie in if I buy one at Peterborough!!

:wink:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Well done to beenybox. If only all other companies were as cooperative and customer friendly.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Blimey, how did I miss this one!

I've been on the phone to beenybox and had a chat with them this morning.
Unfortunately I can't take them up on the offer as I'm changing vans soon and its also a long way to travel from here.

After a chat with them, i'm satisfied that the fault with my box lies with the fitment at the autosleepers service centre, beeny box supply kits for them to fit.
It appears that amongst other things mine hasn't been fitted with the correct splash guard, in fact it hasn't been fitted with one at all as far as I know. I was also told by assc that they were in contact with beenybox about the problem but b-box haven't had any correspondence from them, so I might be having a chat with the assc about this as well.
If only I had contacted them direct when the problem first began instead of putting my trust in the assc, still, you live and learn.

Anyway, Paul Stimson the owner of Beenybox has offered to do a good deal on fitting a box to my next van if I require it instead of the previous gesture.

I also mentioned the 10% discount offer and they haven't had much response on this but have agreed to extend the offer for the rest of 2006 as long as you pay a deposit on booking. Can't say fairer than that.


pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

this is exactly what i wanted manufacturers to do, i.e. if there is a problem that a member of MHF has with their products or service and have posted on here about it. that they can then come on here and address them.

Good business practice to keep customers happy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well done Beeny Box! 

Dave


----------



## 98482 (Apr 3, 2006)

*beenie box*

I have never heard of a beenie box before today, where can I get them and how much are they please, such a good site for info like this.

Rob (Cramped but happy)


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Robcruzin

Have a look at their website, not cheap, about £395 I think, but very useful if you are tight for storage.

http://www.beenybox.co.uk/


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

They do a great job, saw one yesterday very proffesional, 

BUT beware the don't do a good job fitting air ride, the one I saw they hadn't put the bolt in the chassis and the bag had fallen forward !!

they should stick to beenie boxes


----------



## 94394 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, please let us know what vehicle the air ride was on as we haven't heard anything. BeenyBox


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Mr Dempsey's 630 l


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Must admit I have seen some of these Beeny Boxes fitted and want to have one or even two. The 600 mile round trip is putting me off, will have to incorporate it in to a holiday but just can't find the time.....


----------

